# Hummingbirds



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

finally laid eyes on the first hummingbirds for the year. i think they are as confused as we are on the cool weather we are having this spring. we don't normally see as many here in the panhandle as we did when we lived in TN. there were times there that we'd have a couple of dozen hitting the feeders at one time. it would always drive one of the cats crazy to see that action.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I 'think' I've seen only one this year so far(about a week ago). I was at my neighbors and they have feeders everywhere. I have one, which hasn't been filled up yet.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I imagine @TigerinFL that would drive the cat crazy. I put out my feeder last week, and the next morning, I was sitting on the porch, and had one come up to check it out before darting off. I'm thinking that with the hanging basket of petunias I just put up, it'll attract more of them. I had decent success last year, and always enjoy watching them. For some reason, they're a little more skittish here on the coast than they were in Central GA.

Here's a video I made several years ago, before I got my current feeder.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

the one cat we had would sneak out there among the knockout roses where the wife had the feeders. they were 6' off the ground and that cat would lay flat and then in one motion come straight off the ground and swat at them. he got a few here and there but the wife would come out the back door and he'd shoot off like a rocket to hide.


----------

